# just how big do apbt's get



## Mr. Wholesome (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello everyone i have a co-worker who is trying to get rid of his one year old pit bull and i was thinking about taking him but i'm worried about the size of the dog as i live in an apartment. The dog is at a perfect size for me right now he's only 60lbs which is the limit for my apartment complex. A few more lbs won't hurt but if he has a long ways to go then i'm afraid i wont be able to take him. I've tried to google this question but all i can find is people saying that abpt's range from 30-100 lbs so i'm turning to the message boards =D can anyone with some real experience tell me how much bigger i can expect him to get?


----------



## Mr. Wholesome (Oct 28, 2009)

anybody? come on people help me out


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

30-60lbs. But there are exceptions, some lines do go over 65 lbs.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My personal experience... after my dog hit 8 months old she stopped gaining weight. She did get bigger, but filled out got a little wider in the chest and head (not much shes small framed) But she stayed the same weight.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

an apbt should be 40 to 65 pounds depending on male or female. give or take. the dogs that get to the 100's are a different breed called american bullies (even though they are a different breed they are still in the "pitbull" category since "pitbull" is not a specific breed). a purebred apbt should definately not be in the 100's! the heaviest purbred apbt i came across was about 74 pounds but she was very chubby and not athletic what so ever. but that was her owners fault for never doing nething with her. i live in an apt as well. i have one 65 pound apbt and one pup. they are fine. i exercise the older one (onyx) a few hours each day with a min of three hours on days i am very buisy. the pup i just play with him till he is sleepy again. but onyx is fine and doent cause any commotion if he is exercised well. if this apbt is true to the breed then it will need a lot of exercise. apbts are very athletic dogs.you can also do things like stuff a kong to keep it quiet and content. the dog should stay around 60 pounds. if it is one it doesnt have much growing left.


----------



## Mr. Wholesome (Oct 28, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> My personal experience... after my dog hit 8 months old she stopped gaining weight. She did get bigger, but filled out got a little wider in the chest and head (not much shes small framed) But she stayed the same weight.


this is the kind of answer i was looking for thank you. I don't mind him getting taller or wider or anything i'd just like to try to stay within the weight limit. I run 5 days out of the week so i can probably keep him lean as long as he doesnt put on too much adult weight. Do you think it makes a difference that he is a male? if not then this will be perfect for me :woof: he's a beautiful dog and i'm very impulsive so i'll probably scoop him up after hearing this


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

after a year pits tend to stop putting on serious pounds and just fill out some dogs even weigh less after a year because they loose their puppy fat and gain lean muscle thats what happened to lexi she was 55 lbs at about 10 months now at a year and a half she 48 but looks bigger because she gained muscle and lost fat also if u do run 5 days a week i recomend u get this dog because in my experience pits are great work out buddys plus youll keep him nice and healthy lexi loves running along side my bike


----------



## Mr. Wholesome (Oct 28, 2009)

dont mean to double post but i just wanted to say thanks to you guys for your help!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Mr. Wholesome said:


> I run 5 days out of the week so i can probably keep him lean as long as he doesnt put on too much adult weight.


keep in mind usually apbts need a lot more exercise then just 5 days a week. i personally never ownedan apbt that would be fine with only one to two hours of exercise a day. but each dog is different. maybe you could talk to the current owner about how active it is.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

How old is the dog. If he is young he is going to get bigger. If he is 10 months or better usually they just fill out some.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mr. Wholesome said:


> this is the kind of answer i was looking for thank you. I don't mind him getting taller or wider or anything i'd just like to try to stay within the weight limit. I run 5 days out of the week so i can probably keep him lean as long as he doesnt put on too much adult weight. Do you think it makes a difference that he is a male? if not then this will be perfect for me :woof: he's a beautiful dog and i'm very impulsive so i'll probably scoop him up after hearing this


No problem, I hope he does well with you. Did you check if your apartment had breed restrictions though? I know every apartment I've ever talked too does. I just wrote down a different breed on the paper and never had any problems. But thats at my place. They weight limit is 40lbs but I've seen dogs double that. So I don't think they really enforce it.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

Mr. Wholesome said:


> Hello everyone i have a co-worker who is trying to get rid of his one year old pit bull and i was thinking about taking him but i'm worried about the size of the dog as i live in an apartment. The dog is at a perfect size for me right now he's only 60lbs which is the limit for my apartment complex. A few more lbs won't hurt but if he has a long ways to go then i'm afraid i wont be able to take him. I've tried to google this question but all i can find is people saying that abpt's range from 30-100 lbs so i'm turning to the message boards =D can anyone with some real experience tell me how much bigger i can expect him to get?


 If he's a year old that's about it.APBT's don't weigh 100 pounds.Lots of people say they do,but they don't.60 is really on the large side for them.My smallest one weighs 35 pounds and my biggest weighs 64 pounds.


----------

